# المعاملات الحرارية



## yaser sh (12 نوفمبر 2008)

:33:ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات نظرية عن المعاملات الحرارية 
1. التقسية
2.التلدين
3.المراجعة


----------



## ahmed altagef (21 مايو 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات نظرية عن المعاملات الحرارية 
1. التقسية
2.التلدين
3.المراجعة


----------



## اياد الفارس (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ... ارجو تزويدي بشرح مفصل عن طرق المعاملات الحرارية للسبائك الحديدية مع ذكر كل معاملة
مع الشكر


----------



## ahmed elhlew (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اعزائى الكرام احمد واياد 
التقسية هى زيادة صلابة المعدن عن طريق التحكم فى الحرارة والزمن وهى متغيرة لكل نوع معدن
اما عن المراجعة فهى ازالة الاجهادات بعد عملية التقسية وهى تنقص من صلابة المعدن بعد التقسية وهى ضرورية جدا
اذا اردت اى معلومات اضافية رسالنى


----------



## ama00257 (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ردا علي اخواني العزاء نود قول الآتي : المعالجة الحرارية
تعتبر المعالجة الحرارية من العمليات الهامة في خطوات تصنيع العديد من الأجزاء والمكونات المعدنية ، ومن خلالها يمكن الوصول إلى المواصفات والخصائص الميكانيكية المطلوبة في المعدات وأدوات القطع المختلفة .​ *[FONT=&quot]إن مصطلح المعالجة الحرارية للفلزات والسبائك المعدنية هو تعبير عام واسع الدلالات يمكن أن يشير إلى واحدة من عدد كبير من عمليات التسخين والتبريد المنظم للحصول علي شكل بلوري معين مرغوب فيه لأنه ذو مواصفات المطلوبة
[/FONT]* *ومن أهم المعالجات الحرارية المستخدمة في الصلب :-*​ *أ‌- **التخمير : **Annealing *​ *ب‌-** المعادلة : **Normalizing*​ *ت‌-** التقسية: **Hardening*​ *[FONT=&quot] المراجعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Tempering[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* ويمكن تلخيص أسباب عمل المعالجات الحرارية بصورة عامة إلى :​​ 1- زيادة الصلادة ورفع المقاومة الميكانيكية .​​ 2- رفع المتانة لجعل الصلب له قوة شد عالية ولتحسين المطيلية و جعله قادرا علي مقاومة الصدمات العالية .​​ 3- تليين المادة لتسهيل عمليات التشكيل التالية أو لتحسين و لتسهيل عمليات التشغيل علي الماكينات .​​ 4- إزالة الاجهادات الداخلية الناتجة من عدم الانتظام في التبريد , والناتجة عن التشغيل بالآلات علي البارد ، أومن الحدادة ، أو الصب .​​ 5- الحصول علي حبيبات منتظمة الحجم وتنقية الحبيبات للصلب المشغل علي الساخن الذي يحدث له نمو في الحبيبات .​​ 6- شكل بلوري آمن مناسب من الحبيبات.​​ 7- تغيير أو تحسين الخواص المغناطيسية للصلب .​​ 8- تحسين الخواص الكهربائية .​​ 9- تحسين خاصية القطع لصلب العدة .​​ [FONT=&quot] 10- التخلص من الهيدروجين الممتص أثناء التشغيل الكيميائي ، أو أثناء عملية التنقية 
الإلكترونية . [/FONT]
ونوالي تكملة التفاصيل في الردود القادمة ان شاء الله .
مهندس / علي
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


----------



## mothana_1979 (19 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## moulsaikuk (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

